# AC Line Flush



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

I will flush your Aircondition line with in the Navarre area, or close by for $20.00. Its that time of year, and if you have ever had your AC unit over flow into your house, you know what I mean. They recommend doing it atleast once a year. So contact me if its something you need. [email protected], or leave Voice Mail, 850 982 6858. I will do Gulf Breeze to FWB. Thank you.


----------

